# Enclosing my barn



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

DH and I have been working on enclosing my run through shed to make it into a barn. There is not a lot of money available for this project, but my girls are all due in the beginning of January. So, it is necessary. I have been scouring CL for freebies and away we go! The walls are framed with pallets and a few boards, and then metal on the outside. Looks good! Inside, the walls will be covered with some plastic board that used to be political signs. I am trying to decide if I want to fill the airspace with something for insulation....any ideas?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks good. I wouldn't bother filling in the space.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks good


----------

